# Shovelhead problem



## SouthernOhioElite (Jan 27, 2009)

I know someone who has a few shovelhead catfish in their pond that has nearly wiped out the pond. He wants them out of there by this summer or by fall so he can re-stock it. What is the best method of catchin them and getting them out. What I mean by method is bait and tackle and setups and all that. Any good info would be appreciated.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

should be a simple task.just bait up with whatever is left in the pond.small bass or big gill.in a pond,fishing bait under a float,or tightlining.medium hvy or heavy baitcast or spinning gear will work with 20# or heavier line,depending on size of fish.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

lol. 

Boy this is a problem that alot of us who like to help you out with.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Boy this is a problem that alot of us who like to help you out with


10-4 bryan.i was gonna volunteer
but it's probably too far for me to travel.if they're the size he mentioned,i'd have enough meat to last the year
being a private pond,that's the only option there is,other than another pond to terrorize,LOL.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Jugs and live bait.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

*SouthernOhioElite* your PM Inbox is going to be blowing up!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Perhaps a nighttime shore tourney could be arranged for the SW Ohio Catfish club....

Salmonid


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

How about a seine?


----------



## TightLine (Apr 15, 2004)

Pondfin you have to quit being so practical I like Salmonids idea much better!


----------



## fishslime (Jul 28, 2006)

Kill the whole pond, it probaly has other fish like you normally wouldn't want in a pond (green sunfish, crappies) in it too

it's better to start from scratch couple old hungry bass can wipe out your stocking pretty quick


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

It's rare for fishslime to be right, but in this situation, he is correct  If the guy is really concerned with the pond, and wants to start from scratch, he'll need to use a piscacide.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Fishslime and Fishman have a pretty good point about killing off the existing population. He could then start fresh with fatheads and some good quality bluegill then stock predators next spring. Draining would be cheaper or at least partially draining would reduce the amount of piscicide needed. If there isn't a bottom drain, setting up a siphon would likely be the cheapest way to lower the water level but the outlet has to be lower than the desired draw down level.


----------

